# Problems with Canidae Dog Food



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was casually googling some different dog food brands because I want to get Biscuit and Heath on the same formula, and I found this really alarming website regarding the problems apparently caused in dogs by feeding them Canidae, especially the new formulation. I have no way of verifying any of this, but it is certainly really alarming. I was considering this food but now , of course, will not.

Be sure to scroll down past the manufacturer's statement to read of all these distressing accounts by dog owners who fed their dogs Canidae.
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks again Amy for letting me know about this. I am throwing my Canidae away. It is so hard since it is rated well in the food ratings, it is hard to figure out what is best for them. I talked to my vet today and I am going to take his advice on food into consideration.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I used to feed Canidae to my shepherds...when the formula changed, my female got really sick...I had no clue it was the food because I didn't know it changed!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Dilly has always been fed Canidae with no problems, but I don't think we have had any of the new formula, I never noticed any change in the kibble from one bag to the next. 

Now after reading this I really want to switch her to a new kibble. Any suggestions on where to start?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

kimoh said:


> Dilly has always been fed Canidae with no problems, but I don't think we have had any of the new formula, I never noticed any change in the kibble from one bag to the next.
> 
> Now after reading this I really want to switch her to a new kibble. *Any suggestions on where to start?*
> 
> ...


 dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Leslie! I will check it out.
Kim


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, those comments were terrible. I think you've problem saved a lot of dogs from getting sick. I can't believe so many dogs got sick, and the nail???? Where's their quality control and testing?
Gina


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I had major problems a couple years ago when Canidae was just changing their formula.
Three of my dogs got crystals in their urine within 2 months of starting Canidae. Two of those dogs ended up getting Bladder stones and required very expensive surgery. I was in contact with Canidae at this time, and they basicly told me "we are so sorry this happened to your dogs". GRRRRRRR
I would NEVER recommend Canidae to anyone.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your responses and sharing your experiences. I just found this completely by accident. And that nail, Gina, unbelievable. I think there just must not be much quality control happening with dog food. Frightening. And perhaps some of these boutique high-end dog foods are even MORE risky that the ones we would think of as not being good enough for our Havs (eg a Purina.) Thank you, Katie, for sharing with us that terrible experience with your dogs. Unbelievable their response!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just came from a trip to a specialty pet store, and the gal there agreed with the caution about Canidae. She said she shouldn't say anything about it, but since I brought it up, they had customers who had trouble after the change, and she herself would never use it.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Well, it's happened to us, too. We've fed Canidae ALS for years with no problem. When they changed the formula our dogs suffered some loose stools as a result of the new recipe. Things cleared up after several days and we didn't worry about it anymore.

Yesterday, one of our goldens quit eating altogether. A quick check up found nothing wrong except an irritated anus (sorry). Another of our dogs is undergoing the same stool change that this dog went through a month ago. I know it's the food. We're switching brands, but I need input please. We go through a 35 lb bag every week. So, what brands do you guys recommend?

We are completely lost as, before Canidae, we used to feed raw. Sadly that's not an option anymore.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

the food poll is on this site, and innova is the top fed among the users here... I was looking into it, and solid gold maybe? I currently am on wellness but my harry has loose stools...


----------

